# Installing A Carbon Monoxide Detector



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, I admit it. I don't have a carbon monoxide detector. Outback didn't install one, and I have just forgetten about it. Until now.

So those of you who have added one, what brand did you use and what is your power source. I hear that they should be mounted up high, but most of them need to be plugged into 120v which is of course...low. Is there any quality unit that will run full time on a 9v battery so I can mount it high? Or am I going to have to tap into the camper's 12v system?

Thanks for your helpful advice


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

Safe-T-Alert has a couple of RV models I found on Safe Home Products website

Hard-wired 12V Carbon Monoxide Detector

Battery 9V Carbon Monoxide Detector

Hope this helps!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

We have three in our house, all made by Nighthawk. Two of them are 120v with a 9v backup, and one runs strictly on 3 AA batts. The new 06 21RS I looked at last month had the 3 AA Nighthawk factory installed. From what I've been able to research the these are the most accurate, but all of them have their limitations.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have a NIGHTHAWK too. (120 with 9 vt). I just plug it in the lower outlets. This info pertains to placement in the home, but explains the reasoning.

*PLACEMENT OF CARBON MONOXIDE DETECTORS IMPORTANT *

Proper placement of a carbon monoxide detector is important. If you are installing only one carbon monoxide detector, the Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) recommends it be located near the sleeping area, where it can wake you if you are asleep. Additional detectors on every level and in every bedroom of a home provides extra protection.

Homeowners should remember not to install carbon monoxide detectors directly above or beside fuel-burning appliances, as appliances may emit a small amount of carbon monoxide upon start-up. A detector should not be placed within fifteen feet of heating or cooking appliances or in or near very humid areas such as bathrooms.

When considering where to place a carbon monoxide detector, keep in mind that although carbon monoxide is roughly the same weight as air (carbon monoxide's specific gravity is 0.9657, as stated by the EPA; the National Resource Council lists the specific gravity of air as one), it may be contained in warm air coming from combustion appliances such as home heating equipment. If this is the case, carbon monoxide will rise with the warmer air.

For this reason, the makers of First Alert ®, the leading brand in carbon monoxide detector technology, suggests mounting the detector on the ceiling. This also puts the detector out of the way of potential interference, such as pets or curious children.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

I bought a 9v at Canadian Tire. Home Depot carries them as well. I mounted it in the same location as the lp detector

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> When considering where to place a carbon monoxide detector, keep in mind that although carbon monoxide is roughly the same weight as air (carbon monoxide's specific gravity is 0.9657, as stated by the EPA; the National Resource Council lists the specific gravity of air as one), it may be contained in warm air coming from combustion appliances such as home heating equipment. If this is the case, carbon monoxide will rise with the warmer air.
> 
> For this reason, the makers of First Alert Â®, the leading brand in carbon monoxide detector technology, suggests mounting the detector on the ceiling.


Just to verify Jolly's excellent and informed response, our '05 Outback that came standard with a CO detector, has it mounted high on a wall, near the ceiling. The propane (heavier than air) detector is mounted near the floor.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks, I guess I will move it. Mod #1 for the spring.

The CO detectors for your home plug into an outlet....my outlets are near the floor not the ceiling...now what?

Maybe it should be mounted near the most likely source?

Thor


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Mine is an Atwood (came with the tt) and operates off 3 AA batteries.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

First alert 9 volt for me mounted high on the wall by the slideout.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

For the first year we used a 120V model with the battery backup. It's the one from the house, we just took it with us on vacation. The thing was that when we did not have 120V, the battery went dead within about 1-2 days. Then it started beeping. It was a PITA.

Now we have a straight battery powered unit, batteries lasted all last summer. I recommend DC for the camper.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Thanks, I guess I will move it. Mod #1 for the spring.
> 
> The CO detectors for your home plug into an outlet....my outlets are near the floor not the ceiling...now what?
> 
> ...


Many people have outlets installed in the ceiling of their house so they can plug them in there. On interior walls it is very easy to fish a length of wire up the wall to near the ceiling and add a snap in box if you do not want it mounted on the ceiling.

You should not normally mount them near a CO source as it will give false readings that will be a bit like the boy who cried wolf. After a while you will ignore the alarm if it happens too often.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok

I guess the best thing is to get a CO lesson 101. I know we have alot of Fireman as apart of the Outbacker family, what do you suggest? In my Outback I will move my detector up, in my home I have 2 (one on the main floor the other upstairs by the bedrooms) Smoke detectors, I have on every floor including the garage and basement.

Thor


----------

